# Help finding good prices and large selection of fans in T.O/GTA



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

https://www.vbd.com//fans/shop/products_detail.asp?CategoryID=63&ProductID=274

I'm in the process of building a high power 8 LED ~2000lumen bike light but would like some extra cooling. I had a 5v fan but it went awol on me so just wondering if there are any places with cheap prices for small 5v fans? I'd like a little extra cooling on the light if I'm riding at lower speeds on trails or blackout areas. On the lighted city roads it doesn't matter too much as I could use flash or strobe mode and it should not heat up as much between pulses.

Thanks in advance.

Free would be better if anyone has extracts.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Your best bet would probably be Active Surplus on Queen St. They have lots of fans usually, but their selection and price varies. It all depends what they have in. That's where I get all my fans from.

Harry


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I thought I was quite the DIY hack until I met you, Aqua! 

Did you try Sayal or Active in Markham? (Vic Park + Steeles area) 

(I am anti- ElectroSonic as they are a horrible store in so many ways- don't get me started...)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

50seven said:


> I thought I was quite the DIY hack until I met you, Aqua!
> 
> Did you try Sayal or Active in Markham? (Vic Park + Steeles area)
> 
> (I am anti- ElectroSonic as they are a horrible store in so many ways- don't get me started...)


Well maybe one day if you have a bike around and want to take a ride in the local park around I can give you a demo. Shades not included. 

Yah but man the prices.. I forgot the pricing before but when I was into all the computer cooling and such after I had the black shakes and burnt out from doing computers for so long. I remember them being expensive. I'll check when I have time. I prefer 5v because I can set aside 2xAA's and flip the swtich to give extra cooling. When I ran my 4 x SSC P4 LED's @ near 1A off a my 486 heatsink I literally had bacon melting and near bubbling on the back of it. 

Now I don't do that anymore without having it outside or with a fan moving or at least moving outside. Dunno my dad's a fan of Electrosonic tho IIRC they moved thier Vic. Park store/wearhouse to being an online wearhouse IIRC what my dad commented on that before. Sayal isn't that bad but man stuff adds up quick. I'd rather do 'pulls' myself as I may find other things of use like heatsinks.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Cross posting but Troutie makes me wet. Unnf unf unf....

His DIY builds are OFF THE CHAIN!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=487467&page=2 and check page 1 for the setup. IIRC it's CNC'ed his production lights are CNC'ed. I don't have a CNC machine and I am not planning on dropping $50k on a CNC unit tho you sure as hell can make some sweet bitching dream kit with that setup. <3  <3

BTW if you're downtown look out after hours for a guy with a dual D2S HID custom terror 6000+ lumen MTB.  Sweet jesus it is nutty bright when you can see beam shots during the day never mind at night. 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=319560 D2S Terror

I'd build a 10,000 lumen unit (if I had the coinage and supplies) but I might end up riding like Ghost Rider on fire from the damn thing getting so hot. LOL


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> Your best bet would probably be Active Surplus on Queen St. They have lots of fans usually, but their selection and price varies. It all depends what they have in. That's where I get all my fans from.
> 
> Harry


My first thought as well, there is an Active surplus north, on steeles just east of pine valley (south side, just past lee valley tools). I haven't stopped in, but will one of these days.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

cliff said:


> My first thought as well, there is an Active surplus north, on steeles just east of pine valley (south side, just past lee valley tools). I haven't stopped in, but will one of these days.


IIRC that is waaaaaaay out in the woodbridge area.


----------

